# Round counts



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I was reading a post in another forum the other day and the writer said, "I've shot 600 rounds through it so far..."

Now I can estimate my round count by estimating the number of visits to the range and estimating my shots per visit. But I could not put a definitive round count on any weapon I've ever owned.

Do you keep track of your round count? And how do you record it (notches on the grip?)?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I keep a log book with a couple of pages for each gun. It's good to know when you _should_ replace springs/extractors/etc. There have been times I forgot to record a session but for the most part it's complete.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow. I'm more of the John Dillinger school of shooting. I've never recorded round counts. I do keep track of which bullets give me the best accuracy but once I find that out I don't keep track anymore. (I can't imagine that John kept a log of round counts either--for that matter I don't imagine that Wyatt or Doc Holliday did either).

I'm guessing I should replace springs when I replace my smoke detector batteries.:mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, it's a bit anal, but I keep part numbers for springs, where I bought them (so I can buy the same thing again if they work well), what I paid for them at the time, Type/brand of ammo shot, if there were any malfunctions and what type, pretty much any info I can think of so that if something goes wrong later I can check for any patterns so I don't do it again.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> Yeah, it's a bit anal, but I keep part numbers for springs, where I bought them (so I can buy the same thing again if they work well), what I paid for them at the time, Type/brand of ammo shot, if there were any malfunctions and what type, pretty much any info I can think of so that if something goes wrong later I can check for any patterns so I don't do it again.


I acknowledge the sensibleness of the practice; I doubt that I have the discipline to carry it through.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I tear off the end flap of the ammo box and put it in my range bag. Tells me the brand and quantity I have used. Guess you could say I'm keeping tabs on my round count!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

clockworkjon said:


> I tear off the end flap of the ammo box and put it in my range bag. Tells me the brand and quantity I have used. Guess you could say I'm keeping tabs on my round count!


I could do that!


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Packard said:


> I was reading a post in another forum the other day and the writer said, "I've shot 600 rounds through it so far..."
> 
> Now I can estimate my round count by estimating the number of visits to the range and estimating my shots per visit. But I could not put a definitive round count on any weapon I've ever owned.
> (notches on the grip?)?


It is not a bad idea to have an approximate range. IMO, it is better to know how many rounds are in the magazine or cylinder and how many you have fired. Try to discipline yourself to know how many you have in the mag or cylinder and how many times you have fired. This could help you if you ever get into a situation where you have to use your firearm in a defensive situation.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I shoot in even increments of 100-200 rounds per visits so its easy to keep track


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

C1 said:


> It is not a bad idea to have an approximate range. IMO, it is better to know how many rounds are in the magazine or cylinder and how many you have fired. Try to discipline yourself to know how many you have in the mag or cylinder and how many times you have fired. This could help you if you ever get into a situation where you have to use your firearm in a defensive situation.


I've watched some videos on the Internet and I've been amazed by the number of times that the shooters have pulled the trigger over an empty round. It is not a hard skill to master. Count the rounds as you shoot. Drop the magazine while you still have one in the chamber and slap in another magazine, then count again.

Dirty Harry could count. "Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?"


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My round counts are .....just got it.......a few visits......getting up there.......a bunch!.........

my competition gun...........1,000's and 1,000's I can barely load fast enough

RCG


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Add copious amounts of stress to your shooting (yes competition adds stress, but you can game competitions) and counting becomes more of a hindrance than it's worth. Focus on feeling what is happening. After years of shooting, your body will feel the difference (on semi-auto's) when the slide locks back. At least that's how I do it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you, 2 weeks ago I picked up some of my brass while I was scoring to check the primer strikes because I just swapped out my spring the day before. Well I had one hand full of brass so I put my almost empty mags back in the side pouches. I reloaded the two in my left hand checked the brass in my right and went on to the next stage. well 6 targets in I dropped mag, reloaded and got 2 shoots and a click, I thought oh man the spring is giving me light strikes what was I thinking...hammer back refire click....what the check chamber no bullet, mag empty, time is running think now think now......drop mag swap new 2 shots and click........Oh man I never reloaded the ones I picked up and put back in the pouch. Ran out on the course. 9 mikes and 4 procrduals...that day was shot!!

RCG


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> Add copious amounts of stress to your shooting (yes competition adds stress, but you can game competitions) and counting becomes more of a hindrance than it's worth. Focus on feeling what is happening. After years of shooting, your body will feel the difference (on semi-auto's) when the slide locks back. At least that's how I do it.


Sometimes it may be best to do a tactical reload. If the opportunity presents itself, I would want to put in a fresh mag before the slide locks open or reload the cylinder before the last cartridge is fired. Your semi-auto may malfunction and not lock open after the last round is fired, or it may lock open but you did not notice it. What you practice is likely what you will do if you ever need to shoot for personal protection.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Excel spread sheet, I inventory.


----------

